# Spawn time?



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

Just wondering what everyones thinking. It's been tough catfishing the last week or so


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

The male channels are very agressive and swelling up and turning blue so it is very close for them, we cant keep them off our Flathead baits, right now is prime time for them, you should have no trouble catching them, I would say in another week or two they will be on spawn as for Flathead, we have a good while proply first week of July, I don't no why you are having trouble..


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

Of all places deer creek has been slow for everyone I talked to. I caught baby guy this week in crawler. Other than that notta


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

As Ducky said the forktails are agressive here. We were in danger of running out of flathead baits. A four pound channel ate a bluegill big enough to fillet.

The difference may be the water temperature. We fished shallow water in a lake that warms earliest. Wherever you fish you can expect the channel cats to spawn a week after the carp spawn. You will hear carp beating themsevelves against the bank at night to lossen the eggs when they spawn.

I don't want to offend anyone but just because you don't catch fish doesn't mean they are spawning That would mean flathead spawn all year for me!


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

^^^^^^^^ it could be. Lol 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

All the cat me and my friend has caught has huge belly. Hope to catch some more today but worried about having bait cause we can't find any shad, but we caught some gills yesterday but will get up today and hope there biting like they was yesterday. I will post pictures if we catch any I think we will start fishing around 2 or so.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

At indian lake thursday, the males and females were agressive. The males were starting to turn colors and the females were full. Sould be anytime in the next week or so.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

yup


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

This channel looked more blue in person and had a huge overbite, you can see how swollen his face is. Where I'm from they call that a 20 lb blue cat lol.








Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## yogi (Apr 27, 2010)

Yea they been a blueish color for a week around here and hitting on corn while fishing for carp i mean at least there a different color then usall first 2 pics yesterday 3rd 4 th and 5 th from 3 weeks ago


Fish long and Hard


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> Where I'm from they call that a 20 lb blue cat


There is a lot of that going round


----------



## BigFishAddict (Feb 25, 2012)

I dont do much river catfishing so I was just wondering if it is easier or tougher to catch cats during the spawn?


----------



## yogi (Apr 27, 2010)

In my opion it is eaiser thats just my two cents but also i do more river fishing than lake fishing for cats its eaiser for me to find the bigger channel 


Fish long and Hard


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

BigFishAddict said:


> I dont do much river catfishing so I was just wondering if it is easier or tougher to catch cats during the spawn?


I think its easier to catch channel cats during the spawn they seem to be much more aggressive. Big blues on the other hand are much much much harder to catch during the spawn IMO. They pretty much shut down and wont bite. Post spawn though they are nice and aggressive. I only fish for flatheads pre spawn and then later in the fall so not sure how they bite is for them during the spawn.


----------



## grandpa sleepy (Feb 19, 2011)

I was fishing Deer Creek last sunday. We caught 2 fulls stringers full in the old channel behind pancoastburg. We through back about a dozen under 18 inchs. We went to 207 area after this and got 1. I would like to say that they are spawning because bellys were not as swollen as in the past week


----------

